# [SOLVED] Verifying DMI Pool Data Error With a Twist



## jameshobiecat (Jun 16, 2011)

Hold on to your hats guys, this one is complicated.

I’m trying to set up a new embedded type computer to act as a hydraulic system controller as a part of my PhD but I have run into a few problems. 

The computer in question is a brand new rugged in vehicle PC with PC104 type architecture, it is not intended to run windows but will run a controller kernel from Mathworks (xPC Embedded). It has an Intel Core 2 Duo processor, an IDE compact flash card adapter in place of a conventional hard drive, no floppy and no CD drive. It does have USB ports. I do not know the model of the motherboard as I have no documentation, removing the case has not helped as access is poor (this is not a normal PC). 

The first thing I did was to format a CF card with a FAT file system and placed some basic dos files on the card (command.com, io.sys, msdos.sys); this allowed the computer to boot to a dos prompt. The next step was to create and add the controller kernel using the Mathworks software, this seemed to run ok but there was an error which would prevent data logging. I wont go into this too much because it is off topic but suffice to say that the perceived wisdom was that I needed to re-format the CF card ensuring the file system was FAT32 (not FAT 16). Before I formatted the card I saved a copy of its files, I then reloaded this onto the newly formatted card. 

Now when I start the machine I get one of two errors; the ‘Verifying DMI Pool Data’ hang OR it gets to the next stage and I get ‘Boot Disk Failure, Insert System Disk and Press Enter’. 

Here is a list of things I have tried:

1) Multiple CF cards. I have tried putting the files on two separate CF cards and the result is the same.
2) I have re-formatted the original CF card as FAT16, FAT32 and FAT default setting (using a Windows 7 PC).
3) I have formatted the CF card using a HP flash formatting utility that seems to crop up on lots of forums.
4) I have sourced new command.com, io.sys, msdos.sys files from several places, all give the same result. I have also tried Free Dos but not been able to get it to work.
5) I have experimented with various boot drive sequences in the CMOS.
6) I have re-set the CMOS to the factory default settings.
7) I have tried booting from a USB flash drive.
8) I have checked all cables inside the computer are securely connected.

Upon start up the manufacturer and capacity of the CF card are correctly identified but do not appear in the SATA list inside CMOS (but I think that is right as it is an IDE device?). 

Reading various forums suggestions seem to range from the hard drive being dead (but it’s a flash card and I have tired two) to the BIOS being corrupted.

If it were the BIOS corrupted how would I reinstall it without a dos prompt or windows OS?

I have spent the last 3 days of my life on this and I’m all out of ideas so any help would be much appreciated.

Regards,

James


----------



## jameshobiecat (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data Error With a Twist*

I have discovered that the motherboard is a Jetway NF93R-LF which is mini ITX rather than PC104 format.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data Error With a Twist*

this is usually down to a hard drive problem, check all cables, check the bios to see if the drive is detected if its a sata drive try changing the setting in the bios to ide.


----------



## jameshobiecat (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data Error With a Twist*

As I said in my original post I have checked all the cables. I’m struggling to see how it can be the hard drive when that is a CF card reader and I have tried two cards. To clarify there is no conventional HDD, just a compact flash card plugged into an IDE adaptor.

In BIOS (Phoenix Award if that makes any difference) I have the ‘Hard Disk Boot Priority’ set as follows:
1, SCSI-0: Transcend (the make of the CF card I believe)
2, Bootable Add-in Cards

The Boot order is set as follows (but I have tried loads of combos):

1: Hard Disk
2: Removable
3: Disabled
Other: Enabled

Somewhere in the CMOS I have ‘SATA Mode: IDE’

And
SATA Channel 1: None
SATA Channel 2: None
SATA Channel 3: None
SATA Channel 4: None


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data Error With a Twist*

Do you have a setting ACHI in the BIOS try that if you do.


----------



## jameshobiecat (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data Error With a Twist*

Greenbrucelee, 

Thanks for the suggestion, I have a setting SATA Mode which has 3 options, IDE, AHCI and RAID, I have tried all 3 with no luck. 

James


----------



## jameshobiecat (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data Error With a Twist*

Solved it!

I used the HP formatting utility and instead of adding the Dos files after the format I entered the Dos directory path in the box provided. It also pointed out that Dos 6.22 is only compatible with FAT and not FAT32; I had been formatting as FAT32 most of the time.

Thanks for the suggestions

James


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data Error With a Twist*

ah I hadn't realised you were formatting it with FAT 32 yep dos is only compatible with FAT. Glad you have it sorted please mark the thread solved.


----------

